# Replace the Speakers or Headunit for '05 Pathfinder



## texasaggie (Nov 13, 2005)

I have a '05 Pathfinder with a dissappointing Bose system. I am thinking about replacing the speakers and maybe the head unit if needed.

Is the problem really the bad speaker system or is it also the head unit?

As far as speakers, Crutchfield claims that the front speaker size is 6x9's and that the only speakers that will fit the front are the Alpines. 

According Crutchfield's the rear speakers are 6 1/2". 

Are these sizes correct?

Where do I get the best bang for the buck? Speakers or headunit or both?

Has anyone used anything else than the Alpines?


----------



## Triffid (Aug 25, 2005)

texasaggie said:


> I have a '05 Pathfinder with a dissappointing Bose system. I am thinking about replacing the speakers and maybe the head unit if needed.
> 
> Is the problem really the bad speaker system or is it also the head unit?
> 
> ...


The sizes are correct... But Crutchfield's list lots of speakers that will fit your application... I did use the Alpine units when I changed my speakers and it did make a big difference... I'm still using the Bose head unit... I still want to change the tweeters and the sub... Maybe after the holidays... See my pics. below... Hope this helps............Triffid


----------



## MikeCallery (Dec 22, 2005)

*Nice Work*

O.K. Gonna swell your head a bit.

First, very nice website. I like how you have it well organized and layed out.

Second, love the way you documented your Pathfinder and I think it goes back to the credit of a good website.

I hope you don't mind a few questions.

Did you do your pinstripping? Buy a kit or have a shop do it? I've been looking for examples of pinstripping and liked what you did, not that I'm going to copy it, I like individuality but was simply curious.

I see you already did a Gibson catback. I did it on my Yukon and loved the sound but that was a V-8 and you simply cannot compare a V-8 to a V-6 for sound. I would, however, be very interested in your feedback on the Gibson relative to sound, gas mileage and if you installed it and how it went.

Hope you don't mind the 1,001 questions but you did good and I wanted to get some info.


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

texasaggie said:


> I have a '05 Pathfinder with a dissappointing Bose system. I am thinking about replacing the speakers and maybe the head unit if needed.
> 
> Is the problem really the bad speaker system or is it also the head unit?
> 
> ...


I agree with you. The BOSE system on my 2005 Pathy LE is VERY disappointing.  I'm thinking of following triff's advice and upgrade the speakers to Alpines. The head seems to have alot of power...(relatively)...but the door speakers seems to lack presence and warmth. They also have little-to-no low-mid's.

Triff...question for you...If you replaced the 6x9 fronts and the 6.5" rears with Alpines....what did you do about the factory tweeters? Did you just disconnect them?

I assume that the Bose system has component speakers in the doors that have little cross-overs to split off the high frequencies to the tweeters? Is this correct?

Would I be better served to purchase some Alpine component speakers that come with tweeters and a built-in passive crossover system?

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Triffid (Aug 25, 2005)

thrbek said:


> I agree with you. The BOSE system on my 2005 Pathy LE is VERY disappointing.  I'm thinking of following triff's advice and upgrade the speakers to Alpines. The head seems to have alot of power...(relatively)...but the door speakers seems to lack presence and warmth. They also have little-to-no low-mid's.
> 
> Triff...question for you...If you replaced the 6x9 fronts and the 6.5" rears with Alpines....what did you do about the factory tweeters? Did you just disconnect them?
> 
> ...


I still have the OEM tweeters and sub connected... I hope to replace both of these after the holidays... Hope you guys have a great holiday season.............Triffid


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

Triffid said:


> I still have the OEM tweeters and sub connected... I hope to replace both of these after the holidays... Hope you guys have a great holiday season.............Triffid


Do the OEM tweeters hook directly to the head, or do they split off of the front door speakers?

THANKS!


----------

